# trying a 2 wheeler



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

i brought nancy a 2 wheeld cart and she drove tricky and tammy a few times.
i had a young boy in my railroad gang he and his dad also had horses.
he left the railroad and one day i met him and he asked was i still with nancy.
i said yes.
he had an easy entry cart for her.
nancy is disabled and wheelchair bound and i brought the cart.
the back folds down to make a ramp so the wheel chair can go into the cart.
it has special bars to lock the wheel chair in place were the wheel chair goes the seat comes out so you can drive from the comfort of the wheel chair.
it is still set for tammy who has pasted and i tryed quincy in it and i have to adjust it a little bit so to bring the cart levle im happy with that and
nancy can drive quincy to.
pictures are in my albums under stanley.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Michealvanessa, that was a lovely thing to do!!! We refinishad a handicapped driver carriage once for a group. It was SO heavy, and only had shafts, no pole, so it took a heavy horse with a willing attitude to pull it. 

I hope Nancy enjoys it! 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Photos of MV's cart.






































And because Quincy is so darn cute in PINk










Like the cart. MV,


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*thanks to tc thanks once again many thanks.*

tc many thanks i can not thank you enough i will take some pictures of the cart with the back down and when nancy is better to so it will give you a better idear on how the cart carrys a wheelchair user.
this type of cart would be ideal for healing horses for the young that cant ride to have a dream come true to be around horses and have the enjoyment of rideing and driveing.
and to see the smiles of the childrens faces with the warmth love of a horse to brighten up there world.
this cart would be a bonus for a yard with healing horses.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quincy in pink*

tc ill have to take a picture in all his pink tack so you can see what he looks like.
bridle quatersheet flouresent brestplate brushing boots nose band and flouresent rein bands and saddle numnah and a flashing pink tail guard.
if you give me a $1 the rider will complement him as well lol.
so you can have a good laugh as well many thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*disabled driveing cart*

hiya greentree this cart is so light you would not beleave it and it has a cranked axle and rolerbearings even holding the shafts it is light to.
tammy was 13hh she had no problems at all pulling it even at a canter.
my 12 hh pony has been in it as well and he found it light to pull in draft to.
well when i move it around the yard lol inbetween the shafts it is light to pull so on a lighter side parden the pun i found it easy in draft well i was suprise one of the ponys did not hop in for a drive.
many thanks for your reply i think i will use a spring balance to measure the resistance of draft to asatain how much pounds of traction is required by the horse so you can see how light it is.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

MV, That is a most wonderful cart. I have an aquaintance, also from England, with a 30-some year old pony JUST like yours!! Pippin, the wonder pony. Perfect animals.

It would be very interesting to know how mush resistance it has. The carriage we retored was built like a beer wagon, out of some reaaly old oak, and it was wagon height, so it had to have a mechanical wheelchair lift on the bach, powered by a car battery. We took the seats off to get to the wood undreneath, and the seats alone weighed about 40 lbs each! Even on level concrete, it was hard to roll!!

I do love that pink saddle pad!

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*chassis of the disabled easy entry cart*

hiya green tree the chassis is in round steel pipe welded togeather the floor and ramp and dashboard and side spats and mudguards are all plywood.
i have checked it out and it is wounderfully constructed and its on a cranked axle the wheels are steel and has rubber tyres in channels.
and hubs with grease nipples so you can grease the roler bearings.
the 2 seats are on tracks you undo 2 bolts and the seat is on a slider and it comes out and it can help balance the cart so you are in perfect balance if you want i can take pictures of the chassis and the cart so you can see the qualaty it is made of.
in respect of it its a bam good cart im proud i brought it.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pictures of disabled entry cart.*

i have posted pictures of the chassis and with the ramp down.
the train weight under draft is 8-10 pounds which is rather light indeed for a cart this size.
thay are posted in my albums under stanley.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice, indeed!

Nancy


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

MV that pony is soooo cute! Love the coloring. And yes. He looks adorable in pink. Nice cart, also. Thanks for the nice pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing*

hiya he is a good horse he is 16hh and tricky my gray welsh sec a is 12hh thay are funny togeather.
well i wish you and your horse happy driveing when you start.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Wowza! If she wasn't before, she surely will be driving around in style now! What a beautiful looking cart! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*nancy driveing quincy.*

thank you and i will post pictures when the weather is fine at the moment nancy is recovering from surgery on her rotator cuff in her shoulder as she has had some tendons reattached once she is able to we will take some pictures for you.
and she can enjoy quincy she has driven tammy a few times and i have instructed her which way to go as she is also visualy impaired.
and i am thinking about geting some special reins made for her like thay use for troting races with loops in them.
nancy has ridden tammy for half an hour and the pain in her back got to much we both and the ponys had a holiday in the new forest.
as she also has had corrective spine surgery with 2 titanium rods suporting her body frame.
so she enjoys being around the horse and ponys.
all i can say is thankyou tammy for opening another door to for a person to enjoy equestrian activatys.
rip tammy with vanessa in loveing memorys


----------

